# best reel for sharks?



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I saw a post by hogginhank about lining a 9\0.Someone was very knowledgeable about drag systems so i'll just ask[whats the best least expensive reel for sharks up to 500 lbs.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

If 500# was my maxim size target, I'd try a 9/0 loaded with 50# mono. You might get get away with a 6/0, but off the beach that would take some luck. I'm not saying a POed 500# hammer wouldn't spool a 9/0, but you would have a decent chance.
Out of a boat that can chase the fish, a 6/0 with 50# mono is plenty. Might even do it with a 4/0 loaded with 30# mono if you are real good/lucky.
Now having said all that, there is probably a 500# shark out there, that is just mean enough, to spool a 16/0 Penn loaded with 130# class line, in the hands of a competent fisherman, set up with a fighting chair in the back of his beach truck. Or in other words, it don't matter how heavy your tackle is, there are some you ain't going to land.

The cheapest place to get a 9/0, is do a lot of looking on Ebay and get lucky. There are some beat up looking reels that go for very cheap from time to time. A good cleaning along with a new set of drag washers, would make these reels just as serviceable as a new one. They just look like he!!. Sometime there are nice looking reels that go for cheap also. Replace the drag in any used reel you get, its cheap insurance.


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

Jolly Roger and a few other folks on here are very well versed in sharkin and what equipment should be used. I have asked tons of questions about reels,line and everything else and I can recall a few things they told me.

I have yet to fish from the beach for sharks but I have done a good bit of shark fishing from a boat and this is what I have found. 

A Penn 114 (6/0) spooled with #50 Big Game does fine. You can get a good bit of line on it and if the shark heads to Mexico you can untie from the anchor or structure you are tied off to and give chase.These reels are in the low $100's pretty much anywhere you look.Now this is what I like to use from a boat.

I have learned from Jolly R. form here and Jeff from sharfishingunlimited that the Penn HLW 114(6/0 WIDE) and the Penn 115 (9/0) are pretty good for the lower end Land Based Sharkin.Depending on the size of your baits these will handle pretty good sized sharks. Both of them spooled with #50 Big Game with a Top shot of #80 to #100 mono for abrasion on the sand bars. From what I have read and learned all of the Penn reels have a pretty good drag and you can easily upgrade them with different drag washers pretty cheap.

Prices on average for the 3 reels are:

Penn 114 are about $112.00
Penn 114 HLW about $120.. to $130.00
Penn 115 (9/0) are about $150 to $160 .

These are all new prices.

Ebay and a few of the shark fishing forums have "Classifieds" that you can pick up these reels on..

My shark fishing guide has caught #600+ hammerheads from a boat using the smaller Penn 113's with #50 big game. Thats just an example. You have to work them for a long time and chase them around in the boat. From the beach is a very different beast and I am not going to chime in on that style from my own experience since I have never done it yet. I have read alot on here and found tons of info. Do a search on here in this forum and you should pull up a few pages of good info..Other than that you will get a few good replies from the reel shark fisherman that will get you going in the right direction.. Good luck..


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

hogginhank said:


> Prices on average for the 3 reels are:
> 
> Penn 114 are about $112.00
> Penn 114 HLW about $120.. to $130.00
> ...


Hank. I don't know where you found a 114HLW new for that price. Every where I look, they cost $30 more than a 9/0. For a man looking for the best bang for his buck, the 114HLW Penn is the last real I would recommend.
114HLW(6/0W) for $169.95 & 115(9/0) for $139.95, is what I saw the last place I looked at new reels.
Now if you slip up on a deal like I did on those three used 6/0Ws I bought month before last, you'd be a fool to pass them up. I sold one and I'm getting ready to sell another one. That will probably make the one I'm keeping, the cheapest 6/0W on the beach.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

What about those Okuma tw50 on ebay are they any count?


----------



## los is 7 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey hogginghank, I saw your posting on bloodydecks.com Good post


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

i got my penn 9/0 from boaterworld.com for 140$. free shipping and no sales tax. headshaker ive herd that okuma are **** but ive never owned one. i have a penn 4/0 loaded with 30# big game, a 6/0 loaded with 50# big game, a 9/0 loaded with 50# big game, and a abu garica 7000 with 300 yards of power pro and about 135 yards of 20# big game.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

HEADSHAKER said:


> What about those Okuma tw50 on ebay are they any count?


Too much graphite for me. I've seen pictures of graphite reels that were pulled apart using 50# line. The reel stand and rod clamp just broke off and let the upper part of the reel go. 
For the money it costs to make a trip to the beach and the wear and tear it puts on reels and other equipment, Okuma is too [email protected] expensive for me. I'll pay a little extra and know my reel will hold up to what I hook.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

So basicly stay with penn reels and you'l be fine.6\0 in a boat where you can chase em.9\0 if you have to drag 'em in.
QUESTION 2: can you upgrade 9\0 penns to a firmer drag?I'd like to go 80 lb. dacron on it.
question 3: how much rod do you need, roller eyes ect.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

HEADSHAKER said:


> So basicly stay with penn reels and you'l be fine.6\0 in a boat where you can chase em.9\0 if you have to drag 'em in.
> QUESTION 2: can you upgrade 9\0 penns to a firmer drag?I'd like to go 80 lb. dacron on it.
> question 3: how much rod do you need, roller eyes ect.


Yep that is what I would recomend. Now if you raise your max target size, a bigger real is in order.

To answer question 2: The answer is yes, its called a 10/0 or 12/0. The only drag washers that are better than Penn Ht100(what Penn has used for nearly 20 years) is the new washers that Penn just brought out for the international series reels. They ain't available for Senators yet. All the aftermarket drag washers, don't match what HT 100 is capable of now. You can apply Shimano(I think its Shimano) drag grease to them and get a smoother drag, but it won't have the pressure of dry HT 100 washers.
Unless you use a mono topshot, I doubt you'll like Dacron for beach fishing. Sand/shell bars cut it in a heartbeat. IMNSHO 9/0 don't hold enough 80# for yaking baits off the beach anyway. UNLESS you are using 80# Spectra braid and that has lots of other issues. The biggest is abrasion resistance.

To answer question 3: I like a rod that is rated a little heavier than the line I'm using. Rollers ain't necessary and take special attention/maintenance if you use them. 
For 50# class tackle, I don't want any rod over about 7ft Long and 6-6.5ft would be better. With a fishing rod, the fish has the long end to pull on and you have the short end. Making the rod longer, only makes you have to work harder. To me, the only thing extra length does is add casting distance. With a 9/0, casting distance ain't a consideration for me.


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

gundoctor said:


> Hank. I don't know where you found a 114HLW new for that price. Every where I look, they cost $30 more than a 9/0. For a man looking for the best bang for his buck, the 114HLW Penn is the last real I would recommend.
> 114HLW(6/0W) for $169.95 & 115(9/0) for $139.95, is what I saw the last place I looked at new reels.
> Now if you slip up on a deal like I did on those three used 6/0Ws I bought month before last, you'd be a fool to pass them up. I sold one and I'm getting ready to sell another one. That will probably make the one I'm keeping, the cheapest 6/0W on the beach.


My bad gundoctor. The 114 HLW's are about $169.00 and I got mine for $140 at http://discountsupplyunlimited.com/specials.html but they no longer have these reels availabe... Your right about the 114 HLW.. It is toooo pricey for the reel you get and a 115 is much cheaper and holds a ton more line.. The 9/0 reels I saw at Cabelas were $157 .. This is probably not the cheapest store but that was just to give the guy an idea what they cost..I am going to try and get another 9/0 for beach fishing to add to my 9/0 I just got..

If you can PM me with any info on the 6/0 wide that you have left I would love to see if we can come to terms on a sale for another boat reel for sharks..Thanks gundoctor


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Hank, I'll probably put it on the 2cool classified board with a heads up here, or on Exreamcoast classified board. I'll PM you when I do.


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

gundoctor said:


> Hank, I'll probably put it on the 2cool classified board with a heads up here, or on Exreamcoast classified board. I'll PM you when I do.


thanks..sounds good


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

If you go to back service counter at cut rate and ask the guys back there, they have used 9/0 penn's for $100.00


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Surffishwant2B said:


> If you go to back service counter at cut rate and ask the guys back there, they have used 9/0 penn's for $100.00


Those are used reels if they still have any left.

Here are several used 9/0 and I don't see any that are up to $100 yet. That may change as the auctions get closer to closing. You'll have to add shipping in on the price of a "Ebay reel", but you make that up by not having to pay sales tax. Like you do if you go to FTU/Cutrate.

http://search.ebay.com/penn-9-0_W0QQfclZ3QQfsopZ1QQftidZ1QQsatitleZpennQ209Q2f0


----------

